# New Tesla Model S announced



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/30/tesla-announces-the-model-s-a-60k-all-electric-five-passenge/

5 seat all electric vehicle for ~$60K


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Desiboy said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/30/tesla-announces-the-model-s-a-60k-all-electric-five-passenge/
> 
> 5 seat all electric vehicle for ~$60K


I'm in!! Sign me up!!:thumbup:


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

They really should get their first vehicle shipping in real numbers before moving on to this one. 

--nw


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

nowonder said:


> They really should get their first vehicle shipping in *any* numbers before moving on to this one.
> 
> --nw


FYP


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Do y'all think these cars are practical?



I like the roadster, but 100k... is it worth it? Would the car be reliable?


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

AJAX said:


> FYP


I believe they shipped 3 or 4 so far... but the guy who was suppose to get the first one of the line still hasn't taken delivery.

--nw


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

this is total nonsense....as others have noted why do they keep announcing cars they clearly can't manufacture and deliver?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

nowonder said:


> I believe they shipped 3 or 4 so far... but the guy who was suppose to get the first one of the line still hasn't taken delivery.
> 
> --nw


No news of that on their website at all, nor in any of the automotive press/blogs I've run across.


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

I will be laughing my head off when people realize that the 220 miles per charge claim is only good for the first couple of months and then go downhill from there, making you replace your batteries a bit after 12 months of owning the car.

I will also be laughing my head off when people realize how much is a new set of batteries and how much environmental damage disposing those batteries will do.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

TauronMaikar said:


> I will be laughing my head off when people realize that the 220 miles per charge claim is only good for the first couple of months and then go downhill from there, making you replace your batteries a bit after 12 months of owning the car.
> 
> I will also be laughing my head off when people realize how much is a new set of batteries and how much environmental damage disposing those batteries will do.


Wow... You must laugh your head off a lot. Does it hurt?

From the Tesla website:



> How long do the batteries last?
> The battery pack in your Tesla Roadster is expected to maintain good driving performance for about 100,000 miles or five years, whichever comes first. Lithium-ion batteries will degrade slightly over time. Our testing and modeling indicate that a typical Tesla Roadster owner who drives 50,000 miles over five years should have about 70 percent of initial performance levels available.
> 
> For more information about what you can expect from your battery pack, see our blog, A Bit About Batteries.


Also, about recycling:



> What happens when my car battery reaches the end of its life?
> Tesla Motors car batteries are both recyclable and replaceable. We care about the environment and know you do, too. We are working to have our car batteries safely recycled, and have even built the cost of recycling into the purchase price of the car. Simply visit a Tesla Store to recycle your old battery, and purchase and install a new one on the same day.


Of course, the purchase price on that new battery hasn't been announced yet.

--nw


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

It's hard for me to get excited by a car that's basically run by coal, the dirtiest fuel source and worst for global warming. Buy an Elise and feel good about yourself.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Chris90 said:


> It's hard for me to get excited by a car that's basically run by coal, the dirtiest fuel source and worst for global warming. Buy an Elise and feel good about yourself.


Yes, but a Tesla roadster powered by electricity from a modern, clean and safe nuclear plant I could go for.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Yes, but a Tesla roadster powered by electricity from a *modern, clean and safe nuclear plant *I could go for.


built in Arizona....

 :angel:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Yes, but a Tesla roadster powered by electricity from a modern, clean and safe nuclear plant I could go for.


Preaching to the choir, but we're only at 8%.

This graph should hopefully remove anyone of their delusions that electric cars are running on anything but oil and coal.

*The Role of Renewable Energy Consumption in the Nation***8217;s Energy Supply, 2007*


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok, this is the data I was looking for, electricity generation in the US.

49% coal
22% natural gas
19% nuclear
6% hydro
3% renewable
2% oil

Tesla should put this on their website.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

obmd1 said:


> built in Arizona....
> 
> :angel:


Put it in Phoenix. Can't make that place any worse!


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

nowonder said:


> Wow... You must laugh your head off a lot. Does it hurt?
> 
> From the Tesla website:
> 
> ...


Just to be sure, are you talking about the same website that claims 256 mpg or some other website?


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Ok, this is the data I was looking for, electricity generation in the US.
> 
> 49% coal
> 22% natural gas
> ...


No they shouldn't. Instead of that they took the most optimistic stats from California, the greenest state to find figures to massage their final numbers. Note also that they never tell how they calculated their absolutely mind boggling mileage claims (256 mpg, or 10-times a pretty good gasoline car). Also note that they conveniently add a footnote with minuscule type stating that "this is according to the EPA's figure, so blame them, not us". Problem is they chose to interpret the EPA figure the way it suited them best.

I did my own calculations and reviewed my findings with two other engineers (3 Ph.D's in mechanical, aerospace and chemical engineering). We concluded that given the state of the Li-ion batteries used in the Tesla the true efficiency or mileage was, at best, comparable to a modern turbodiesel car, or about 45 mpg. We also concluded that after about 12 months of use the batteries would hold half the charge, or 110 miles (if their claim of 220 miles is true to begin with). Also, disposing Li-ion batteries does damage the environment, no matter that Tesla says.

We fully expect Tesla to start getting sued in about a year or so.


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

Arnold has ordered one of the roadsters. The new car's are going to be built in california, silicon valley area. See link below for further details.
http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS222724+30-Jun-2008+BW20080630


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

TauronMaikar said:


> Just to be sure, are you talking about the same website that claims 256 mpg or some other website?


The 256mpg number actually comes from the Department of Energy formula, for use with CAFE regulations. If you have a problem with that number, take it up with the government.

--nw


----------

